# Emisor estéreo con componentes fáciles



## Gatxan (Oct 18, 2009)

Les presento un diseño de emisor estéreo para FM muy sencillo, pues emplea 3 integrados cmos y 3 transistores de los que se pueden encontrar en cualquier lugar civilizado a buen precio. 
Es muy adecuado para mp3, y el sonido y alcance que ofrece es superior al del conocido BA1404 que es tan difícil de encontrar. Tampoco usa cuarzo de 38kHz, ni varicaps ni transistores que no se puedan sustituir por otros.
Funciona a 5 volts provenientes de un 78L05, permitiendo alimentar el conjunto con una pila de 9v, pues el consumo es reducido.

En el archivo Zip que les adjunto encontrarán el esquema en formato imágen, una foto del documento original en el que me basé para trazar el esquema, el esquema en formato LiveWire para los que quieran hacer modificaciones ó incluso diseñar una PCB.
Y también he puesto una foto del prototipo que monté en una placa universal.

Para ajustar el circuito, con VR2 al mínimo se procede primero a encontar la emisión en la radio, se pone VR2 a la mitad y se ajusta el trimer VR1 del oscilador del 4069 hasta que se encienda el Led de estéreo (IC1 debe generar 76kHz, presentes en la pata 8), se aplica audio y se ajusta la modulación finamente con el volumen del mp3 y VR2.
Para el oscilador del 4069, el condensador C6 es muy recomendable que sea del tipo Styroflex (polystirene), polipropileno, ó cerámicos con la banda negra encima (tipo npo), (los 200pF se obtienen con 2 de 100pF en paralelo). Esto es importante debido a que los condensadores cerámicos que estaréis tentados de poner seguramente serán del tipo estándar, que varian la capacidad con la temperatura más que un termómetro...

Al alimentarse a 5v estabilizados, tanto el oscilador del codificador de estéreo IC1, como el oscilador de radiofrecuencia no sufren casi nada de derivas de frecuencia, y una vez ajustado el circuito funciona siempre de forma estable.

Por supuesto se podría añadir PLL para el emisor, y cuarzo para el codificador de estéreo, pero perdería el encanto de la sencillez, el reducido tamaño y coste.

Espero que lo disfruten,
Saludos


----------



## exetv (Oct 22, 2009)

que buen proyecto amigo, felicitaciones y gracias por compartirlo, saludos.


----------



## Gatxan (Oct 25, 2009)

He avanzado más este proyecto y os ofrezco el diseño de PCB tanto en formato BMP como el original de Sprint Layout 4.

Respecto al emisor, hay un cambio referente al esquema, el transistor de salida de RF ahora es NPN, para poder tener los 3 transistores del circuito todos iguales.

En mi prototipo, la bobina del oscilador es de 5 espiras de hilo de 0,6mm en 6mm de diámetro, con toma a la 2ª desde el positivo, le sigue un condensador de 15pF hacia la base del transistor de salida de RF. Esto ayuda a no cargar el oscilador y mantener una estabilidad de frecuencia al tocar la antena. 

Saludos


----------



## exetv (Oct 25, 2009)

hola gatxan, y que transistor usaste para el oscilador? puede ser un 2n2222? saludos.


----------



## Gatxan (Oct 26, 2009)

Sí, empleo 2N2222.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 20, 2009)

Gatxan, en realidad hacía falta un aporte como este como para olvidarnos un poquito de lo rebuscado.


----------



## olibanez54 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hola, he intentado comunicarme contigo por MP pero al parecer no te han llegado mis mensajes, ya estoy montando el circuito pero tengo un par de dudas:

- en el esquematico los capacitores que siguen a la entrada de audio señalan el positivo hacia la entrada mientras que en PCB esta al reves.

- tendras la version final con las modificaciones incluidas en formato livewire ??

- tienes el pcb con los componentes montados mostrando sus valores ?? ya que me ha costado mucho seguir el esquematico antiguo asociandolo al PCB nuevo.


----------



## David Mentesana (Nov 29, 2009)

muy buen proyecto felicitaciones !!! espero armarlo y montarlo en mi proyecto pronto .... gracias!!!


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 29, 2009)

muy interesante el proyecto y facil ideal para principiantes

saludos.


----------



## olibanez54 (Nov 29, 2009)

Bueno finalmente supe montar todos los componentes excepto 3 condensadores del PCB que no aparecen en el esquematico (o sera que estoy muy ciego) y se los señalo en la imagen adjunta.




gracias de antemano por la ayuda.

me surgio otra duda respecto a los transistores, como especificaste mas arriba use 3 2N2222 (PN2222A en mi caso) pero he visto 2 datasheet donde el orden de las patas es distinto por lo que apenas vaya a la Universidad, conseguire el instrumental para determinar que es cada pata.

Pero despues de eso me resta poner las patas segun el esquematico pero no se si habra mucha variacion respecto del esquematico antiguo a la nueva version donde usas los 2N2222.

ayuda por favor, tengo esta semana para presentar este proyecto en la universidad.

saludos


----------



## Gatxan (Dic 6, 2009)

Hola, disculpad por el tiempo que no me he conectado.

Bien, los 2N2222 es lo mismo que el PN2222, mismo patillaje, no sé qué datasheets has visto, pero yo todos los que he comprado hasta ahora han tenido la misma disposición de patillas tanto en la versión de cápsula metálica como en la de plástico: visto de frente donde está la referencia, es colector - base - emisor, y en el metálico, la cápsula tiene un saliente que marca el emisor.

Respecto a los condensadores que habeis marcado en el dibujo de la placa, el de la Izquierda y el del Centro son condensadores de desacoplo, como veis están entre +Vcc y masa, por lo que cualquier valor entre 10nF y 100nF sirve (almenos en este circuito). 
En cambio, el condensador que se encuentra al lado de la bobina, va en paralelo con ésta y con el CV y  es de 5,6pF. Se puede evitar poner si con el condensador variable cubre toda la banda de FM

Los electrolíticos de entrada de audio, en la PCB están correctos.

Espero que haya aclarado vuestras dudas. Saludos.

Actualizo el fichero zip con todas las modificaciones que se han realizado y he añadido el diseño del PCB de mi segundo post.


----------



## olibanez54 (Dic 6, 2009)

Muchisimas gracias por tu respuesta Gatxan!!!!, ahora podre terminar el proyecto y comenzar la calibracion.

saludos desde Chile.

Hola nuevamente yo, he mirado con mas detencion el pcb y me equivoque al marcar el condensador del centro pues resultaba ser C2, por lo tanto, el condensador incognito es el de abajo de C2, es un condensador entre el input del 78L05 y tierra, que valor tiene ??

- Por curiosidad en la version final en livewire, porque tiene que variar el valor de los    caps para america en la entrada de audio ??

- y sigue mi confusion con los transistores ya que he mirado detenidamente el datasheet del PN2222 que les muestro a continuacion:



entonces en base a lo anterior tomo como ejemplo la conexion del transistor Q1 que muestro en la siguiente imagen:



donde nos dice que el Emisor de Q1 va conectado al Output de 78L05 pero el esquematico dice que el Colector de Q1 va al Output del regulador , asumo que a quien debo hacerle caso es al PCB porque se encuentra funcionando pero de todas formas me gustaria aclarar esa confusion.

bueno espero no molestar demasiado con las dudas.

saludos


----------



## Gatxan (Dic 7, 2009)

He indagado un poco más en el asunto de los transistores, y he llegado a la siguiente conclusión: 

-Los que yo he empleado son PH2222A de la casa Philips, que tienen el mismo patillaje que los metálicos de toda la vida: colector - base - emisor

-Existe la versión con el colector y el emisor intercambiados, que es el PN2222. Estos no me los he encontrado nunca por aquí, y por eso mi sorpresa al ver el comentario del datasheet.

Por lo tanto, compañero Olibanez54, tienes razón. Cuando montes los transistores, si son PN2222, deberán ir al revés de lo que marca la serigrafia de la placa.


Y respecto a los condensadores de entrada, esos forman parte de la red de pre-énfasis, que es un sistema que sirve para reducir el ruido realzando los agudos del audio en la transmisión, para luego en el receptor reducirlos en la misma medida, a la vez que el ruido recibido. Según normas internacionales es de 75uS para américa, y de 50uS para Europa y el resto del mundo.
Es importante cumplir con ello, ya que si no no vas a obtener una respuesta plana de audio en el receptor.

Ah!, y el condensador que está en la entrada de tensión del 78l05, es de 1uF cerámico multicapa ó bien electrolítico.


----------



## olibanez54 (Dic 7, 2009)

Muchas gracias nuevamente!!! ahora todo me queda mucho mas claro.

apenas lo tenga listo subire fotos. 

saludos

Bueno, he montado todos los componentes y he calibrado la oscilacion del 4069 de manera que las divisiones que hace el 4027 reflejan 19Khz en el pin 15 y 38 Khz en el pin 1.

Con VR2 a la mitad no he podido encontrar la emision buscando al principio, medio y final de la banda FM.

El trimmer es de 8 a 50 pf y los unicos valores que he usado diferente son el cap que va entre el emisor y colector de Q2 de 6 pF en vez de 5,6 y el cap en paralelo con la bobina que es de 5 pF en vez de 5,6 pF.

que pruebas puedo hacer para verificar que el bloque transmisor esta funcionando ??

saludos


----------



## Gatxan (Dic 10, 2009)

Primero lo básico: que los transistores estén bien polarizados. Entre base y emisor tiene que haber 0,7v.

Después, si la bobina es exactamente igual a la de las instrucciones, quita el condensador de 5pf que hay en paralelo, porque con el trimer que has puesto te sobra capacidad mínima, y si has puesto el condensador que sale de la toma intermedia hacia la etapa de salida de RF, también quitalo, puede ser que te bloquee el oscilador. Ya lo conectarás después en una toma más cerca de Vcc, ó le bajas la capacidad a 10pf.

Luego busca la emisión con el trimer girándolo muy lento y dejando el receptor en un punto fijo a la parte baja del dial. Lo que ocurre es que con la bobina siendo de 5 espiras, la oscilación es más probable que se encuentre en la parte baja del dial.

Bueno, ya nos contarás.

Saludos


----------



## olibanez54 (Dic 13, 2009)

Ahora que he tenido un poco de tiempo medi las tensiones base-emisor y andan entre 0,4 y 0,6 [v].

saque los condensadores que me dijiste pero todavia no logro hacerlo andar. me consegui un osciloscopio para poder visualizar la frecuencia de la portadora pero lo unico que veo es una pequeñita señal de unos 30KHz en el colector del transistor de salida y al mover trimmer no varia la señal.

Tambien probe metiendole en el input un tono de 1Khz y nada de nada.

- En el pin 9 del multiplexer como deberia ser la forma de onda ??

- Que otras mediciones puedo hacer aprovechando que tengo un osciloscopio ??

saludos


----------



## Gatxan (Dic 17, 2009)

No entraré en formas de onda ahora. 
Lo primero que debes tener funcionando es el oscilador de RF. ¿Cuál es el transistor que tiene 0,4V entre base y emisor? Si son 0,4 no funcionará y deberías revisar los componentes que tiene conectados: valores de resistencias correctos, posición del transistor, que el trimer no esté cortocircuitado... etc)


----------



## olibanez54 (Dic 17, 2009)

Hola Gatxan en estos momentos he decidido hacer todo de nuevo ya que he probado el bloque transmisor en un protoboard con componentes nuevos y funciona bien.

ahora me podrias explicar una cosa? que diferencia tiene el usar el multiplexor de la manera que lo conectas tu a diferencia de la que se muestra en la imagen adjunta ?? 

saludos y gracias.


----------



## Gatxan (Dic 17, 2009)

Hola,
El circuito que pones, sólo se diferencia en que hay filtros. El método de generar el estéreo es el mismo.

Como ves, a la salida del 4066 hay un filtro pasa bajos con dos bobinas. Este es para eliminar productos no deseados de la multiplexación, y seguramente corta a 57KHz que es el límite superior de la señal DSBSC que sale de ahí. El problema es que esas dos bobina son ya más grandes que el circuito entero que posteé al incio de este hilo.

Luego, el circuito que lleva el transistor y el operacional es para filtrar los 19KHz y que tenga una mejor pureza (que sea más senoidal). El potenciómetro ajusta la fase para que coincida con la fase de la señal multiplexada, ya que de ello depende la separación de canales.

Y en la entrada, hay el preénfasis con un par de operacionales.


----------



## olibanez54 (Dic 18, 2009)

Hola he montado todo nuevamente y esta vez he logrado encontrar la emision primero en el rango de los 90MHz y luego en el rango de 106 MHz pero al momento de ponerle una fuente de sonido no logro modular.

Ya he verificado que tengo los 19KHz en pin 15 y 38 KHz en pin 1 del 4027... he variado el volumen de la fuente de sonido asi como tambien he variado VR2 pero el zumbido sigue igual.

saludos


----------



## Gatxan (Dic 18, 2009)

¿Un zumbido?, ¿y la fuente de sonido no sale en la emisión?

Mira a ver si el 4066 recibe alimentación entre los pines 7 y 14 (5v). Si no es así, no dejará pasar ninguna señal de audio.

Si tiene tensión, y continua sin salir audio, conecta éste directamente a los pins 8 y 10 por si tienes algo mal en el circuito de entrada.

También debe haber entre 2 y 3v en la resistencia R10, si no es así y tienes 0v ó 5v es que pasa algo con el transistor Q1.


----------



## olibanez54 (Dic 18, 2009)

Hola, bueno vengo llegando de la universidad donde pude ocupar los equipos y el transmisor funciona, vi su espectro y medi todo lo que me haz dicho y anda OK.. le ingrese un tono de 1KHz donde pude verificar que el transmisor modulaba.

Eso si pude notar que el circuito de pre-enfasis debilita mucho la señal al analizarlo antes y despues  en el osciloscopio.

al transmitir a pesar de que oigo la transmision se oye un zumbido de fondo mas fuerte,  sera porque lo estoy alimentando con un eliminador de pilas ??

luego probe ingresando el tono directamente en el pin 8 del 4066 y la señal fue mucho mas clara.

finalmente le puse musica desde el celular a volumen maximo y la señal llegaba al receptor pero muy debil y tal como en los casos anteriores predominaba el volumen del zumbido.

grabe un video por si quieres esuchar que tipo de zumbido es, me avisas y te lo envio.

saludos y gracias por tu paciencia.


----------



## Gatxan (Dic 19, 2009)

Es cierto que el circuito del pre-énfasis reduce el nivel de audio, pero no mucho. Mira a ver que no tengas los valores de los componentes equivocados, ó un cortocircuito en las pistas del pcb.

Lo del zumbido se debe segurísimo al alimentador de red que usas. Ponle una pila de 9v y lo eliminas por completo.


----------



## olibanez54 (Dic 19, 2009)

Hola Gatxan debo comentarte que probé el circuito con una bateria y funciona excelente!!!! cero ruido de fondo y en estéreo como indica el equipo receptor, la calidad de audio me sorprendio!!

Para dejarlo perfecto solo me resta cambiar los condensadores del pre-enfasis a 1.5nF como me dijiste porque se nota la falta de agudos en la recepcion, pero aun asi me dejo bastante satisfecho lo que puede hacer este pequeño transmisor.

Estoy muy agradecido por tu paciencia a cada inquietud que me surgia, muchas gracias por tu dedicacion.

saludos desde Chile


----------



## Gatxan (Dic 20, 2009)

Mis felicitaciones!  

Seguro que has aprendido mucho en el transcurso del montaje ! Ahora a disfrutarlo

Saludos


----------



## fukks (Dic 21, 2009)

deven ser 2n2222 los transistores o funcionan otros NPN?


----------



## Gatxan (Dic 21, 2009)

En principio es mejor los 2N2222, pero tambien funcionan los BC547/8/9, los 2N3904, y seguramente muchos más. Atención a los terminales que pueden ser de diferente orden.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 22, 2009)

olibanez54, que bueno que te haya funcionado. La parte del transmisor anda o anda. Es de lo más simple y más probado en todo este foro y en la mayoría de lo que busques en la red. El estéreo ya es otra historia, pero teniendo instrumental resolviste lo más complicado que fue establecer los tonos necesarios y comprobar donde estan. De cualquier manera, quizás hasta te haya complicado el tener osciloscopio y demás porque el ajuste más sensillo se haría sólo con un receptor, como se explicó en un principio... una vez que encontraste la portadora del transmisor, pasas a ajustar el estereo... y esto sólo se hace de oído. Asumo que el estereo es bastante estable. Yo tengo uno y el oscilador es un condensador y una resisltencia en serie y no ha necesitado de ajustes. El transmisor tiene pinta de ser bastane estable también (gracias a su etapa amplificadora).

Le haz medido la potencia? por cuanto anda con los 2n2222 (con carga a la salida)?


----------



## LORD KSPER (Dic 23, 2009)

Estoy por armarlo, ya casi tengo todos los componentes, y sucede que tengo el 4049 y mi duda es que si se puede usar el 4049 en lugar del 4069??,  pienso usarlo para ponerlo en el auto con el mp3 en la cigarrera, habria mucho problema de ruidos o cosas asi?, si es asi que sugieren que use para evitar ruidos 

saludos, gracias de antemano.


----------



## exetv (Ene 23, 2010)

hola amigo gatxan, que potencia tiene este tx aproximadamente? saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 21, 2010)

Hola, aca hay otro transmisor estéreo con componentes fáciles:

http://wiki.radiolivre.org/Main/HomePage?n=Manuais.TransmissorFMEstereo

yo quiero hacer el oscilador de 76khz a transistor... sugerencias? ya probé simular varios pero ninguno hace nada de nada en el livewire (con y sin cristal)... los basados en circuitos integrados me salen andando pero quería hacerlo a transistor... sugerencias?


----------



## Picchip (Ene 10, 2011)

hola no pude encontrar el condensador de 5,6pF, por cual lo podría sustituir? y las resistencias de 51k existen? me dijeron que no

Gracias y saludos


----------



## Picchip (Ene 11, 2011)

por cierto el esquema ultimo que publico gatxan es valido?

Revisen la respuesta de justo arriba para resolvermela tambien por favor.

Gracias y saludos


----------



## Blauered (Ene 11, 2011)

Picchip dijo:


> hola no pude encontrar el condensador de 5,6pF, por cual lo podría sustituir? y las resistencias de 51k existen? me dijeron que no
> 
> Gracias y saludos



Saludos, sobre este montaje, puedes usar un valor cercano a 5.6pF no es TAN critico, incluso uno de 10pF podría funcionar correctamente. Sobre la resistencia de 51Kohms esta se arma soldando en serie dos resistencias, una de 47 Kohms y otra de 3.9Kohms; ya que comercialmente no las hay a 51K.
Y el circuito del tercer y primer post es completamente funcional... incluso en la protoboard funciona, para mejores resultados alimentarlo con baterias es lo mejor.
SLDS!


----------



## Picchip (Ene 11, 2011)

gracias amigo me ayudaste mucho ya os contare cuando lo monte, y funcione claro


----------



## Picchip (Feb 19, 2011)

los ic el 4027 por ejemplo que son? porque en samples de st electronics por ejemplo pone HCC4027B ese valdria?

Gracias y saludos


----------



## Picchip (Mar 2, 2011)

hola. alguien tiene el pcb bien hecho. El que trae el zip esta mas grande de la cuenta y cuando lo redimensiono se ve muy muy mal. Alguien tiene el archivo de pcb wizard por ejemplo, o una imgan escalada con calidad

Gracias y saludos


----------



## tiago (Mar 2, 2011)

Mira a ver si así está mejor. Ya está al tamaño 70 x 36.

Saludos.


----------



## Picchip (Mar 4, 2011)

Gracias tiago, me sirve. A ver si hago la plca y monto todo cuando tenga todos los componenetes. Gracias y saludos de nuevo


----------

